# Time for nest away?



## Littlebigtiel (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey there. My cockatiel pair have 2 babies. They are around 4-4 1/2 weeks old. They are not handfed. They are parent fed. The babies have not begun weaning, but they have begun to walk out of the nest and explore the cage. They have also started to lose weight and begin to flap their wings. But the mama cockatiel just recently laid a second unfertilized egg. I removed the first one to unencourage her to lay more. She has been wanting to mate again, but papa cockatiel says no. I don't want her to lose more calcium by laying unfertilized eggs. What do I do!? Are the babies ready for me to take the nest away so mama wont lay anymore in there? Or should I just keep taking the eggs out? What do I do!?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

put them on long nights... about 14 hrs of darkness a day. That will ease her hormones. Leave the nest until the babies abandon it completely. They will still use it to sleep at nights.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

If you keep removing the eggs, she will just replace them with another. You should leave them and let her nest, even if infertile. You can pull them later when she is no longer nesting on them.


----------

